# 2012 Corpus Christi API Fishing Tournament



## Stickemsick (Aug 24, 2006)

*REGISTRATION:* Friday, July 20, 2012 - 3:00 PM - 6:00 PM

*FISH POTS/CAPTAINS PARTY:* Friday, July 20, 2012 at 5:30 PM
*WHERE:* Bluff's Landing Marina - in the Pavilion
*FISHING TOURNAMENT:* Saturday, July 21, 2012
*WHERE: *Bluff's Landing / End of Laguna Shores Drive, Corpus Christi, TX
*TIME: *Start -- 6:00 AM
*WEIGH IN: *Be in line -- 4:00 PM

http://www.corpuschristiapi.com/Fishing_Tournament.html


----------

